
Phone Cameras Comparison: Huawei Mate 30 Pro, iPhone 11, Samsung Galaxy Note 10 - inoplanium
https://reportagram.net/gadgets/1272-cameras-comparison-huawei-mate-30-pro-iphone-11-pro-max-and-samsung-galaxy-note-10.html
======
inoplanium
Poll: In your opinion which smartphone shoots better in the dark?

 _1\. Apple iPhone 11 Pro Max_

 _2\. Huawei Mate 30 Pro_

 _3\. Samsung Galaxy Note10+_

